# Help with Carpet



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

Looking for some help please.

I had a new carpet installed by Tapi carpets in my lounge, hallway and stairs. It's a 100% polypropylene twist carpet and states it's ideal for heavy use in lounge, stairs and hallways. The sales advisor did say as it's a thick pile carpet it will flatten eventually I said I am realistic and would be happy with about 5 years before the carpet started to look flat/matted. I have similar pile carpets in our bedrooms that are 5 years old and still look good apart from where my wife will stand to do her make up etc it's flat and matted in that area but I don't mind as the carpet is 5 years old. This carpet is 10 months old and already it's starting to look flat and matted. I hoover the carpet 3-4 times per week and it does look better after a hoover but not like the areas of the room that never really get walked on. I have been looking at buying a rug doctor carpet cleaner as I have been told this may help can anyone advise if this will help and any other ideas other than not walking on it lol.

https://ibb.co/qxcyWTg
https://ibb.co/c8b6vwp


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Get in touch with the company you bought from as initially the guarantee is with them, ask them to come out and look at it and see what they say / where you go...


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

We use a rug doctor on ours, and really it will do the same and flatten down after you have walked on it. I have to say great for cleaning and keeping the carpet clean so worth using one once a year to keep the carpets clean, we just hired one for 24hrs and did the whole house. but I don't think it would get you what you want from the carpet not flattening.


----------



## bigbrother (Jun 30, 2011)

I had the same problem after only 1 month the suppler sent out an "independent" expert (paid by them) and i asked why the carpet had flattened and was told that is the nature of the beast nowadays this is the way carpets are made if you want a pile that springs back buy a wool carpet.There is a test you candy when buying a carpet, when you look at a sample push your thumb on to the carpet and swivel your thumb a few times this will flatten the pile and see how quick it bounces back this will give you a good indication of the quality.


----------



## Andpopse (Mar 19, 2009)

I have the same problem. Being slightly ocd, I vacuum in straight lines and it looks ok until walked on. The only answer is to change the carpet. I have put up with mine for a couple of years, but my friends and family think it’s funny to run around on it, which ends up looking awful.


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

Thank you all for your advice. I will go and see Tapi and ask them to come and have a look but i expect i will be told this is to be excepted which is what i knew would happen but expect to get 4/5 years before it started happening.

I took this picture off my sons bedroom as was playing with the wide setting on the new iphone. Hadn't been hovered for a couple of days but this carpet is 3 1/2 years old and still looks as good as new.

I will see what response i get

https://ibb.co/ZxQm5tD


----------

